# Better Practices when using famous logos of Products or Services I use?



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

I am currently working on my website and have seen that there are a number of sites that use the logos of companies that they use there products are services for examples: Adobe, UPS, FEDEX, etc.


If I use these products and services am I allowed to have these logos in use on my website? 

As they advertise both for the products and services I use as well as for their respective owners is that okay? I don't think it would be a problem but don't want any problems from them as I do use there products and services on a nearly daily basis. 

Would it be a better business practice for me to contact each company or is there a common usage clause where as long as I am not defaming the name of the company or service its okay.

any and all insight is appreciated.

~ Tim


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

Check their websites. The info on using their logo and guidelines are posted.

M


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I guess I have to ask why you would want those logos on your site. It is just free advertising for those companies. What do you think you would get out of it? 

If you do want the logos, the advice about checking the company web sites is good. Most will tell you what usage of there logos is allowed and what is prohibited. I'm just not sure why you would want to use those logos.


----------



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

I work in the day as an IT Specialist and the logo ideal came off of that. Made certifications and products you use or have knowledge in you try to convey to your client tell. 

In it the big names are cisco, MS, HP, Dell. When I was looking around at other comapnies I saw that they promote shipping using logos such as DHL, USPS, UPS and also use Adobe and Corel. 

As we live in a very visual internt environment much different from what the government first designed to be, I thought why not entice clients of my design companies knowledge and own choice in using there products.

Anyone think this is a good or bad idea? I probably should have explained this better in my first post. 

Sorry for the lack of info/intent,

~ Tim


----------

